# North East Meet - Wednesday 17th December** Cancelled**



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Now cancelled


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Beat me to it young Andrew only 1 day before my birthday so a pie withs a candle in it would be nice


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Beat me to it young Andrew only 1 day before my birthday so a pie withs a candle in it would be nice


How many candles though Andy :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Beat me to it young Andrew only 1 day before my birthday so a pie withs a candle in it would be nice
> ...


Well lets just say it will have to be a very very big pie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think we better send Rab an invite. :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I think we better send Rab an invite. :roll:


I'm sure we can find some firemen a little bit closer :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Beat me to it young Andrew only 1 day before my birthday so a pie withs a candle in it would be nice


so its cream sodas all round then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

well hopefully i'll be back on the scene next year and living up north not far from pie man andy but knowing my luck you'll stop meeting up..........so i'd have to sell her [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

coTTsie said:


> well hopefully i'll be back on the scene next year and living up north not far from pie man andy but knowing my luck you'll stop meeting up..........so i'd have to sell her [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Pete
you missing the tt then?
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Cheap as chips now ,and I don't mean curly fries either.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coTTsie said:


> well hopefully i'll be back on the scene next year and living up north not far from pie man andy but knowing my luck you'll stop meeting up..........so i'd have to sell her [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Get it done mate get it done


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

it will all depend on what i get out of the house if anything and what job i end up with :!:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew, sorry I can't make it this time; one of my badgers has died  The one on the front grill :lol:

Hope to make this one but very busy with building work at the house. I'll let you know nearer the time. I'm sure I won't be missed anyway. Arranging a proper blast might help me to take a day off from my busy schedule :roll:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Andrew, sorry I can't make it this time; one of my badgers has died  The one on the front grill :lol:
> 
> Hope to make this one but very busy with building work at the house. I'll let you know nearer the time. I'm sure I won't be missed anyway. Arranging a proper blast might help me to take a day off from my busy schedule :roll:
> 
> Joe


Good to hear from you Joe you were missed last Wednesday ,thoght you might be hibernating :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew

I'm really looking forward to next Spring and Summer. I hope the regular gathering will build up the numbers interested in TT cruising. The north of England has some truly beautiful countryside and challanging roads, some of which even I have not fully explored.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

just found out I'm going to a birthday party on the 10th can we make this the Tuesday or Thursday?


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

No probs with me, Andy. Thursday is best for me if it suits everyone else?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> just found out I'm going to a birthday party on the 10th can we make this the Tuesday or Thursday?


Is it a suprise one for me  :lol: 
Tuesday best for me as it is my birthday on the Thursday and you never know some one might want to do something nice for me :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > just found out I'm going to a birthday party on the 10th can we make this the Tuesday or Thursday?
> ...


TOOOOOOOOOOO much info


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Tuesday will be fine with me


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't think i can make tuesday, will say for sure nearer the time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Don't think i can make tuesday, will say for sure nearer the time


You have to mate I have something for you


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm flexible, just can't make that Wednesday.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I can make Tuseday or Wednesday but not Thursday


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't know what i can make yet , got people off at work so having to cover [smiley=bigcry.gif] Andy may have to make other arrangements with you , but will let you know :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about the week before or early the next week?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> How about the week before or early the next week?


I think we could end up going on and on with dates why not just make it the Tuesday and have done with it  
Mal no problem we will get sorted one day I am in no hurry


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OK so Tuesday 9th it is  can someone explain the new car tax to me ,should keep us occupied for a while


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> OK so Tuesday 9th it is  can someone explain the new car tax to me ,should keep us occupied for a while


You might want to put the date on the heading for this Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > OK so Tuesday 9th it is  can someone explain the new car tax to me ,should keep us occupied for a while
> ...


That better :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Much


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Much


I just moved December :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have some TTOC bits and bobs if anyone want to save on postage :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What you got Andy :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Keyrings lots of lovely keyrings in classic and modern styles.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So whose still coming to this then


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't think i can make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry lads, I cant make it 
Its my teams night out that evening


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

it also looks like I'm going to be in Scotland Tuesday / Wednesday as I never got there today.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone want to put this off for a week ?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone want to put this off for a week ?


Sounds like a plan to me :wink:


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm moving house on Monday so won't be able to make it on Tuesday. Lots to sort out.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So Wednesday 17th then?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> So Wednesday 17th then?


I'll be up for that.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

school disco that night, promise i'll try and get in January :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> school disco that night, promise i'll try and get in January :roll:


Andy and I are still going tomorrow as well :wink: forum /ttoc tie up :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

17th Dec sounds ok to me so far


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make then either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Can't make then either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


you can pick the date for next month :wink: 
ps everyone up for the TTOC karting in March ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Can't make then either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Are you still wanting the gear knod mate :?:


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello folks, sorry haven't been on here for a while. Haven't forgotten you all, honest your honour! I'm going to try and make the 17th but can't promise as it depends on whether or not I can wriggle out of another commitment - but I will try


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to january and march for gokarting, should be good. Where you thinking of going for it ? Andy , still want the gearknob mate have pm'd you about it. C u all soon hopefully. 8)


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

If you plan to use warden law kart track let me know and will see if I can get a discount


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> If you plan to use warden law kart track let me know and will see if I can get a discount


Is that indoors ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> If you plan to use warden law kart track let me know and will see if I can get a discount


I have had a look there are about 3 tracks in the northeast but if this is in doors and you can get a discount that will be great let us know


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Warden Law is the outdoor track just outside Sunderland, though Ian who owns it also has an idoor track over Newcastle way, or he still did last time I spoke to him.

Morning or afternoon slot ?

If we get a feel for how many as well it may help when trying to get a discount


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi guys, I haven't been on here much lately. I see you're organizing a Go Kart event, what date is it going to be?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

There is an indoor track over near Dunston.
http://www.f1k.co.uk/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Warden Law is the outdoor track just outside Sunderland, though Ian who owns it also has an idoor track over Newcastle way, or he still did last time I spoke to him.
> 
> Morning or afternoon slot ?
> 
> If we get a feel for how many as well it may help when trying to get a discount


Afternoon I would say


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

mav696 said:


> There is an indoor track over near Dunston.
> http://www.f1k.co.uk/


Thats the one I know the owner, as he has warden law as well, not been but a member of staff did go a couple of years ago.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So who's coming along tomorrow night?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not me I am on nights [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

early night for me, standing in for santa thursday  ho ho ho [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> early night for me, standing in for santa thursday  ho ho ho [smiley=elf.gif]


 :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm working lates [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope you have a good night and hope to see you all at the next one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Most people can't get to this one so we will give it a miss and get together as usual on the 2nd Wednesday in January whic is the 14th


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Is the 14th Jan on?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Is the 14th Jan on?


Yep see the new post


----------

